# cousin it



## denial (Oct 4, 2010)

i was wondering if any one had any idea on how to make a home made cousin it out fit


----------



## Jenmonty (Sep 7, 2011)

Looked at a couple of different articles, but this one seemed like cheapest and easiest...
www.ehow.com/how_8461176_make-cousin-costume.html

Good Luck!


----------



## denial (Oct 4, 2010)

thank you very much i tried searching but i couldnt find anything


----------



## Jenmonty (Sep 7, 2011)

Weird..You should be able to just click on the underlined link and it will take you directly to the page on how to make the costume.....


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

My friend did it and used a body pillow case and glued the synthenic hair from the dollar store on to the pillow case, it turned out awesome.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

You can also sew or glue rows of weft, which is hair braided to hang from a cord. It's available at most wig shops. It's more expensive, but requires much less sewing or gluing than loose hair.


----------



## prepshop (Sep 30, 2011)

*Easiest Cousin Itt Costume*

Just use a couple raffia type hula skirts that you can find at any party store for about $10 each. I glued one to the inside a $ store bolo type hat, tied one around my neck and another one around my waist. Added a pair of $ store sunglasses and a pair of black flats and wahlah! If you want the costume to be longer you can easily hot glue a 4th one to the one you tie around your waist.

Good luck and don't forget Cousin Itt has two t's


----------



## Its..all..Hocus...Pocus (Aug 26, 2011)

Dont know if this helps but yesterday at a local savers, i found really long Rapunsel hair wigs. You could get a few of those and and glue them to your frame. Are you planning on wearing this costume, or using it as a prop


----------



## denial (Oct 4, 2010)

All great ideas thank you


----------

